# Racefully mit 120mm Federweg. Meinung?



## Janks (2. September 2019)

Hallo

Aktuell fahre ich ein 100mm Hardtail von Stevens und würde gerne auf ein Fully umsteigen. Eigentlich war für mich klar das es ein 100mm Fully werden soll. Am liebsten das Scott Spark RC 900 WC oder Canyon Lux 8.0 Pro Race. Leider geht nun beides aus "teampolitischen" Gründen nicht :-(

Eine Option wäre das Stevens Jura SL mit 120mm Federweg vorne und hinten. Die Ausstattung ist top und mit 10.9kg denke ich ok.

Ich habe null Erfahrung mit Racefullys und bin mir unsicher ob ein Fahrwerk mit 120mm auch meinem Wunsch entspricht oder nicht "too mutch" ist. Von der Geo her sollte es mir liegen. Was haltet ihr davon?

Mein Profil:

173cm gross
64kg schwer
Fahrprofil: ca. 6 XC Rennen und 1-2 Marathons pro Saison, dazwischen auch mal Trails in Finale Ligurien (mit dem HT gefahren) und halt die Hausrunden mit Wurzeltrails

Wobei Finale Ligurien nicht mein Fokus ist. Schön wäre es einfach, wenn man etwas mehr Spass haben könnte als mit dem HT. Wichtig ist mir vor allem, dass das Bike gut uphill geht...


----------



## Castroper (2. September 2019)

Welche Bikes darfst du vom Team her fahren ?

120 is m.m.n zu viel....das geht schon ehr Richtung Ultra Enduracen oder Down Country wie es jetzt heißt statt XC Race.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. September 2019)

Nunja, selbst die XC-Profis gehen auf einigen Strecken ja auch schon langsam Richtung 120mm Federweg. Von daher sollte das Jura schon nicht die schlechteste Wahl sein.


----------



## Janks (2. September 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Welche Bikes darfst du vom Team her fahren ?
> 
> 120 is m.m.n zu viel....das geht schon ehr Richtung Ultra Enduracen oder Down Country wie es jetzt heißt statt XC Race.




Superior wär noch eine Möglichkeit. Die haben 100mm mit DT Swiss Fahrwerk (keine Erfahrung damit).


----------



## Castroper (2. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Nunja, selbst die XC-Profis gehen auf einigen Strecken ja auch schon langsam Richtung 120mm Federweg. Von daher sollte das Jura schon nicht die schlechteste Wahl sein.



Welche Profis denn? Hab am Wochenende sogar Hardtails in MSA gesehen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich da jemand freiwillig ne schwere Kiste ans Bein bindet. 



Janks schrieb:


> Superior wär noch eine Möglichkeit. Die haben 100mm mit DT Swiss Fahrwerk (keine Erfahrung damit).



Mehr Auswahl gibt dir dein Team nicht?
Ich hoffe du bekommst die Karre günstiger und lässt dir nix aufschwatzen.
120mm ist im Hobby/Lizenzeinsteiger bereich Zuviel, damit wird es schwer Erfolge einzufahren. Grade in schnellen XCO Rennen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. September 2019)

Schurter  soll mit 110mm vorne und hinten in MSA gefahren sein.


----------



## daniel77 (2. September 2019)

Würde etwas mit "moderner" Geo empfehlen. Scott Spark ist das schon so ziemlich das beste was es momentan gibt. Ich habe allerdings mich für ein Focus O1E entschieden, geht ähnlich gut bergab wie das Scott, allerdings ausstattungsbereinigt der bessere Deal und noch etwas mehr Fahrspass.


----------



## chilla13 (2. September 2019)

Ob 120mm oder 100... letztlich entscheidet, ob du damit schnell bist. Ich hab hier nen Hardtail, ein 100mm Epic Fully und ein Yeti ASRc. Ich bin mit dem Yeti schneller als mit den beiden erstgenannten, wenn es mit schnellen Reifen und auch ansonsten im Racesetup aufgebaut ist. Das einzige, was die Performance für mich einschränkt, ist das Fehlen eines Lockouts. Was man aber sagen muss: das Hardtail fühlt sich subjektiv viel schneller an, weil es direkter auf Fahrimpulse reagiert und viel nervöser auf dem Trail liegt.


----------



## Janks (2. September 2019)

Danke für deinen Bericht und Einschätzung. Das überrascht mich jetzt doch ein wenig. 

Hat das Yeti kein Lockout?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. September 2019)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ob 120mm oder 100... letztlich entscheidet, ob du damit schnell bist. Ich hab hier nen Hardtail, ein 100mm Epic Fully und ein Yeti ASRc. Ich bin mit dem Yeti schneller als mit den beiden erstgenannten, wenn es mit schnellen Reifen und auch ansonsten im Racesetup aufgebaut ist. Das einzige, was die Performance für mich einschränkt, ist das Fehlen eines Lockouts. Was man aber sagen muss: das Hardtail fühlt sich subjektiv viel schneller an, weil es direkter auf Fahrimpulse reagiert und viel nervöser auf dem Trail liegt.


???
Ich komm da gerade nicht so ganz hinterher. Wieso entscheidet der Fahrer auf welchen Bike er am schnellsten ist? Das entscheidet doch vielmehr die Stoppuhr im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## chilla13 (2. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> ???
> Ich komm da gerade nicht so ganz hinterher. Wieso entscheidet der Fahrer auf welchen Bike er am schnellsten ist? Das entscheidet doch vielmehr die Stoppuhr im direkten Vergleich.


Ich verstehe nicht, was du nicht verstehst. Ich hätte auch schreiben können, dass Fahrer und Bike harmonieren müssen, um die schnellste Zeit zu fahren. Ein direkter Vergleich ist übrigens nicht möglich, oder kannst du zwei Bikes parallel fahren? Alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei.
Es stimmt aber sicherlich, dass man im unterklassigen XCO Bereich mit nem leichten Hardtail gut bedient ist. 1. sind die Strecken meist ziemlich smooth und 2. sind Hobbyrennen vom Belastungsprofil her viel mehr „Badewanne“ als Profirennen; heißt, es wird im Verhältnis zur Schwelle viel mehr anaerob geballert. Pros sind auch im Poweroutput viel gleichmäßiger unterwegs als Hobbypiloten. Da fällt das Fully weniger stark ins Gewicht, weil relativ weniger harte Antritte dabei sind. Man kann sich mal die Mühe machen und Renndaten analysieren. Ondrej Cink ist recht freizügig damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> ???
> Ich komm da gerade nicht so ganz hinterher. Wieso entscheidet der Fahrer auf welchen Bike er am schnellsten ist? Das entscheidet doch vielmehr die Stoppuhr im direkten Vergleich.


Vielleicht verlesen?
Da steht


chilla13 schrieb:


> letztlich entscheidet, ob du damit schnell bist.


es steht nicht: letztlich entscheidest du, ob du damit schnell bist.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. September 2019)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was du nicht verstehst. Ich hätte auch schreiben können, dass Fahrer und Bike harmonieren müssen, um die schnellste Zeit zu fahren. Ein direkter Vergleich ist übrigens nicht möglich, oder kannst du zwei Bikes parallel fahren? Alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei.
> Es stimmt aber sicherlich, dass man im unterklassigen XCO Bereich mit nem leichten Hardtail gut bedient ist. 1. sind die Strecken meist ziemlich smooth und 2. sind Hobbyrennen vom Belastungsprofil her viel mehr „Badewanne“ als Profirennen; heißt, es wird im Verhältnis zur Schwelle viel mehr anaerob geballert. Pros sind auch im Poweroutput viel gleichmäßiger unterwegs als Hobbypiloten. Da fällt das Fully weniger stark ins Gewicht, weil relativ weniger harte Antritte dabei sind. Man kann sich mal die Mühe machen und Renndaten analysieren. Ondrej Cink ist recht freizügig damit.


Sorry, ich hatte nicht ordentlich gelesen und Dich gründlich missverstanden.. ^^


----------



## Janks (3. September 2019)

Ich geb euch recht. Ein HT im Hobbybereich reicht eigentlich absolut. Gibt jetzt keine Rennen bei uns wo ich damit im Downhill im Nachteil gewesen wäre. Auf ein Fully möchte ich umsteigen, damit ich damit neben den Rennen (eben z.B. Finale Ligurien oder sonst im Urlaub) bischen mehr Spass haben kann. Aber die Orientierung ist ganz klar Race.

Mein Gedanke war also: 100mm Fully kaufen, in der Hoffnung damit genauso schnell bei den Rennen zu sein und im "Alltag" etwas mehr Spass/Reserve zu haben.

Verunsichert werde ich nun, dass ich mein Wunschbike wegen Team-/Markenpolitik nicht kaufen darf und eine Option das Stevens Jura SL mit 120mm Federweg wäre. Hab halt das Gefühl, dass ich damit ein top Bike hätte, aber für die Rennen nicht das optimale Gerät, da die Strecken nicht so technisch sind, dass ein HT oder 100mm nicht reichen würden. 

Die andere Frage ist halt, was für einen Nachteil haben denn die 120mm ggü. den 100mm? Ist es einfach die Vorderbauhöhe? Frisst das Fahrwerk beim harten Antritt mehr Energie? Gewichttechnisch wäre das Jura SL ja nicht im Nachteil.


----------



## chilla13 (3. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Ich geb euch recht. Ein HT im Hobbybereich reicht eigentlich absolut. Gibt jetzt keine Rennen bei uns wo ich damit im Downhill im Nachteil gewesen wäre. Auf ein Fully möchte ich umsteigen, damit ich damit neben den Rennen (eben z.B. Finale Ligurien oder sonst im Urlaub) bischen mehr Spass haben kann. Aber die Orientierung ist ganz klar Race.
> 
> Mein Gedanke war also: 100mm Fully kaufen, in der Hoffnung damit genauso schnell bei den Rennen zu sein und im "Alltag" etwas mehr Spass/Reserve zu haben.
> 
> ...


Die Frage kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Kannst du das Bike nicht mal probefahren? 
Wenn dir die Front zu hoch sein sollte: die 34sc lässt sich durch Tausch des Airshafts auf 100mm traveln.


----------



## Janks (3. September 2019)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich einfach auf 100mm traveln soll. Weisst du ob das beim Dämpfer auch geht (Fox Float DPS Factory)?


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. September 2019)

Also ich habe vor vier Wochen diese Gabel in mein 2018er Epic S-Works eingebaut.








						FOX Federgabel 2020 29" SC Float 34 F-S 120 Step-Cast 3-Pos-Adjust FI, 875,00 €
					

FOX Federgabel 2020 29" SC Float 34 F-S 120 Step-Cast 3-Pos-Adjust FIT4 Factory Boost matte black Kabolt 15x110 mm tapered Die Topgabel von FOX für den Trai




					r2-bike.com
				



Hab dann meinen 6° Vorbau nach unten gedreht damit ich vorne nicht ganz so viel höher komme. Bin seitdem einiges mit dem Bike gefahren und kann nur positives berichten. Die Gabel wiegt gekürzt 1.591gr. Wie ich finde, ein top Wert für so eine Gabel. Insgesamt kann ich bergauf keine Nachteile, dafür aber bergab nur Vorteile erkennen. Gut, das Bike wurde dadurch ca. 160gr. schwerer. Die SID Brain war eben etwas leichter. Aber das ist für mich ok.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janks (3. September 2019)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor vier Wochen diese Gabel in mein 2018er Epic S-Works eingebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also hast du sie nebst dem umkehren des Vorbaus noch gekürzt? Versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Also hast du sie nebst dem umkehren des Vorbaus noch gekürzt? Versteh ich das richtig?


Da ich noch 16mm Spacer unterm Vorbau verbaut habe könnte ich sie noch kürzen und den Vorbau wieder nach oben drehen. Aber gleich am Anfang die Gabel zu kurz abzuschneiden kann doof ausgehen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Janks (3. September 2019)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Da ich noch 16mm Spacer unterm Vorbau verbaut habe könnte ich sie noch kürzen und den Vorbau wieder nach oben drehen. Aber gleich am Anfang die Gabel zu kurz abzuschneiden kann doof ausgehen
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Ach jetzt verstehe ich. Du meinst mit "gekürzt" den gekürzten Schaft


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. September 2019)




----------



## Castroper (3. September 2019)

Ich glaube er meint mit gekürzt auf 100mm getraveled oder?


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. September 2019)

Hm, es geht hier doch um Bikes mit 120mm Federweg. Warum sollte ich dann eine 120mm Gabel auf 100mm runtertraveln Geht das überhaupt?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## larres (3. September 2019)

Klar geht das. Sowohl bei Fox als auch bei allen anderen Herstellern.


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. September 2019)

larres schrieb:


> Klar geht das. Sowohl bei Fox als auch bei allen anderen Herstellern.


Kann sein. Ist aber ja aktuell nicht mein Ziel. Und wie gesagt, hier geht es doch um Bikes mit 120mm Federweg. Aber gut zu wissen daß es geht 
Wird eventuell mal eine Option.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## monschau (3. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Eine Option wäre das Stevens Jura SL mit 120mm Federweg vorne und hinten. Die Ausstattung ist top und mit 10.9kg denke ich ok.



Fuhr van de Poel bis Ende 2016, als sein Team noch auf Stevens Fietsen unterwegs war.


----------



## Florian301 (3. September 2019)

Waw ist mit dem BMC Agonist? Das neue Modell hat vorne nun 120mm anstatt 110mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (3. September 2019)

larres schrieb:


> Klar geht das. Sowohl bei Fox als auch bei allen anderen Herstellern.



Kann man eine 32er Fox die normal 100mm hat auf 120mm hochtraveln?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Janks (3. September 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Waw ist mit dem BMC Agonist? Das neue Modell hat vorne nun 120mm anstatt 110mm



Die Frage ist ja nicht, welche Bikes es mit 120mm gibt. Sondern ob ein 120mm Bike im CC-Rennbereich (Hobby) konkurrenzfähig ist oder ob man da von Seite Material schon benachteiligt ist bzw. was die Nachteile dann auch wären.


----------



## Castroper (3. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja nicht, welche Bikes es mit 120mm gibt. Sondern ob ein 120mm Bike im CC-Rennbereich (Hobby) konkurrenzfähig ist oder ob man da von Seite Material schon benachteiligt ist bzw. was die Nachteile dann auch wären.



Ein 120mm bike is keine XC-Rennpfeile mehr....die sind schon ehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt.
Soviel Federweg wirst du im Hobbybereich nicht brauchen geschweige denn dir dadurch ein Vorteil verschaffen....ehr im Gegenteil.
Hobbyrennen werden berghoch gewonnen.

Wenn man sich mal das einst hochgelobte Trek Top Fuel in der Model Variante 2020 angucken wird einem klar was ich meine.
Dicke Reifen und viel Federweg....absolute Krücke berghoch dafür bergab ne Spaß Maschine.


----------



## xc-mtb (3. September 2019)

Wenn du das Hardtail behälst und dazu ein Fully haben willst für "mehr" Spaß steht dem Stevens doch nichts im Wege. Die Rennen gehen doch gut weiter auf dem Hardtail.


----------



## Florian301 (4. September 2019)

@TheresiaSchwenk fährt meines wissens nach die 34er Fox mit 120mm im Weltcup. Vll kann sie sich ja einmal äußern


----------



## Janks (4. September 2019)

Ich seh schon. Die meisten finden 120mm auch unnötig und das es daraus eher Nachteile im Hobby-Bereich gibt. Die Tracks sind nicht so technisch wie im World Cup. Von Seiten Team hätte ich ev. noch die Möglichkeit ein Superior Team XF 29 Issue zu fahren. Und sonst halt wieder mit einem Stevens HT – obwohl ich eigentlich auf ein Fully umsteigen wollte. Aber das Stevens Jura SL ziehe ich dann mal nicht weiter in Betracht. Keine Lust soviel Geld für einen "Kompromiss" auszugeben...

@xc-mtb: HT behalten geht nicht. Das würde weiter an meinen Sohn gehen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. September 2019)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Ein 120mm bike is keine XC-Rennpfeile mehr....die sind schon ehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt.
> Soviel Federweg wirst du im Hobbybereich nicht brauchen geschweige denn dir dadurch ein Vorteil verschaffen....ehr im Gegenteil.
> Hobbyrennen werden berghoch gewonnen.
> 
> ...


The Godfather of XC Nino Schurter himself fährt 2.4er Reifen auf 3.0-Felgen bei 110mm Federweg. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Castroper (4. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> The Godfather of XC Nino Schurter himself fährt 2.4er Reifen auf 3.0-Felgen bei 110mm Federweg. Noch Fragen?



The Godfather ist wie du schon sagt Godfather und nicht 0815 Hobbyfahrer.
Der würde bei Hobbyrennen vermutlich Einrad fahren und uns trozdem alle lang machen.


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. September 2019)

Hallo,

Stevens arbeitet aktuell offensichtlich an einem neuen Fully. Daher würde ich mir den Kauf eines Juras gut überlegen:





Ich persönlich finde, dass das Scott Spark ein geniales bike ist... Darum fahre ich es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janks (4. September 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Stevens arbeitet aktuell offensichtlich an einem neuen Fully. Daher würde ich mir den Kauf eines Juras gut überlegen:
> 
> ...



War bei uns auch schon Thema. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund soll das Bike 2020 nicht verfügbar sein. Ich weiss nicht ob es 2021 kommen soll oder gar nicht… Jedenfalls nützt es mir 2021 sowieso nichtsmehr. Brauche das Fully spätestens ab Frühjahr 2020.

Aber das Jura SL streich ich jetzt mal. Die Meinungen sind klar. Das ist kein reinrassiger Racer.


----------



## iRider (4. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Aber das Jura SL streich ich jetzt mal. Die Meinungen sind klar. Das ist kein reinrassiger Racer.



Dumme Frage: was macht ein Bike für Dich zum reinrassigen Racer? Geometrie? Gewicht? Federung? Wenn die Geo stimmt kannst Du die anderen Sachen beeinflussen. Das Jura scheint noch Potenzial für Gewichtstuning zu bieten, die Federung kann man progressiv abstimmen lassen und es hat ja eh Lockout.
Es kommt nicht darauf an was die Anderen oder irgendwelche Pros als Optimum für sich gefunden haben sonder was für Dich funktioniert. Manchmal kann ein auf Papier "langsameres" Bike genau der Vorteil für ein Fahrer sein da es mehr Komfort bietet und man somit am Ende eines langen Rennens noch frischer ist.


----------



## Janks (4. September 2019)

iRider schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: was macht ein Bike für Dich zum reinrassigen Racer? Geometrie? Gewicht? Federung? Wenn die Geo stimmt kannst Du die anderen Sachen beeinflussen. Das Jura scheint noch Potenzial für Gewichtstuning zu bieten, die Federung kann man progressiv abstimmen lassen und es hat ja eh Lockout.
> Es kommt nicht darauf an was die Anderen oder irgendwelche Pros als Optimum für sich gefunden haben sonder was für Dich funktioniert. Manchmal kann ein auf Papier "langsameres" Bike genau der Vorteil für ein Fahrer sein da es mehr Komfort bietet und man somit am Ende eines langen Rennens noch frischer ist.



Ich denke für mich persönlich ist vorallem Gewicht und Geometrie wichtig. Ich bin ein leichter Fahrer. Mir liegen leichte Anstiege. Da bin ich schnell. Bei sehr steilen Rampen habe ich zu wenig Power ggü. meiner Konkurrenz. Technisch bin ich versiert. Ein HT reicht mir gut in den Downhills von Hobbyrennen. Verliere auf die Topfahrer mit Fullys nur minimal Zeit. Renndauer ist meist zwischen 60 bis 90 Min. Ausser die 1-2 Marathons die ich Fahre.

Der Wunsch nach einem Fully kommt nur daher, in der Freizeit, im Urlaub auch mal in Finale Ligurien oder sonst wo etwas mehr Reserve und Spass zu haben. Bisher bin ich das alles mit dem HT gefahren. Ging schon, macht auch Spass. Aber ich denke den Faktor Spass kann man noch steigern ohne bei den Rennen mit dem selben Bike Zeit einbüssen zu müssen. 2 Bikes liegen nicht drin. Ich muss mich auf eins beschränken.

Wie schon jemand schrieb. Im Hobbybereich werden Rennen aufwärts gewonnen. Daher, auch im Bezug auf mein eigens Gewicht/meine Leistungsfähigkeit, muss es gute vorwärts gehen. Die Federung am Heck will ich nur für die Freizeit. Aber das Fahrwerk soll gleichzeitig für den Rennbetrieb kein Nachteil sein. Und da glaube ich halt, dass ich mit einem mehr raceorientierten als freizeitorientierten Bike besser bedient bin. Und das Jura SL mit 120mm ordne ich eher bei den freizeitorientierten Bikes ein. Wollte mir aber dazu gerne die Meinung Erfahrener Racer einholen. Wäre da jetzt der Tenor gewesen "nö, 120mm ist die Zukunft von Racefullys, geht uphill saugut" hät ich mir das Bike durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Aber ich denke das Superior kommt den Anforderungen schon näher.


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Wäre da jetzt der Tenor gewesen "nö, 120mm ist die Zukunft von Racefullys, geht uphill saugut" hät ich mir das Bike durch den Kopf gehen lassen.



Denke, dass es in Zukunft ganz klar in diese Richtung gehen wird.


----------



## Janks (4. September 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Denke, dass es in Zukunft ganz klar in diese Richtung gehen wird.



Ich kanns mir auf World Cup Niveau vorstellen. Da wirds immer technischer. Aber bei Hobbyrennen?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> War bei uns auch schon Thema. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund soll das Bike 2020 nicht verfügbar sein. Ich weiss nicht ob es 2021 kommen soll oder gar nicht… Jedenfalls nützt es mir 2021 sowieso nichtsmehr. Brauche das Fully spätestens ab Frühjahr 2020.
> 
> Aber das Jura SL streich ich jetzt mal. Die Meinungen sind klar. Das ist kein reinrassiger Racer.


Das seh ich nicht so klar. Vielleicht solltest Du solch ein Race-Fully wie das Jura mal probefahren, bevor Du darüber ein Urteil fällst. Ich glaube daß Du mit solch einem Fully viel mehr Spaß haben wirst. Und ob Du damit wirklich langsamer sein wirst, tja..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (4. September 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Bei Hobbyrennen wird auch in den nächsten zehn Jahren ein Hardtail absolut ausreichend sein.



Ausreichend wird das Hardtail sicher lange sein...Aber ob es die schnellste Option ist wage ich zu Bezweifeln. 



Janks schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir auf World Cup Niveau vorstellen. Da wirds immer technischer. Aber bei Hobbyrennen?


Ich hoffe mal ganz stark,  dass man das bei Hobbyrennen nachziehen wird. Sehe das zumindest bei uns in Italien so dass Veranstalter schon bemüht sind Stecken zu modernisieren. (Und das hoffe ich persönlich stark.) Zumal moderne Bikes das zulassen und so alles spaßiger wird.

Ich persönlich bin schon seit 3 Jahren mit 30mm Felgen unterwegs. Zudem Fully, Reifeninserts, verstärkte Reifen, modifiziertes Fahrwerk...das alles in<10kg fahrfertig.  Für die nächste Saison überlege ich mir die Gabel auf 110mm zu erhöhen.

Die Frage ist natürlich auch, was man als "Hobbyrennen" definiert.

P.s. Bin kein langsamer Fahrer. Zumindest nicht im XC.


----------



## iRider (4. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Der Wunsch nach einem Fully kommt nur daher, in der Freizeit, im Urlaub auch mal in Finale Ligurien oder sonst wo etwas mehr Reserve und Spass zu haben. Bisher bin ich das alles mit dem HT gefahren. Ging schon, macht auch Spass. Aber ich denke den Faktor Spass kann man noch steigern ohne bei den Rennen mit dem selben Bike Zeit einbüssen zu müssen. 2 Bikes liegen nicht drin. Ich muss mich auf eins beschränken.



Wie ist es mit einem zweiten, superleichten Laufradsatz für Renneinsätze? Würden den Gewichtsnachteil an der wichtigsten Stelle auffangen und auch breitere Reifen auf dem normalen LRS ermöglichen, was mehr Spaß in der Freizeit bedeutet.


----------



## zedi (4. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Schurter  soll mit 110mm vorne und hinten in MSA gefahren sein.



Nicht nur in MSA und teilweise waren es sogar 120mm!


----------



## mtbmarcus (4. September 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Bei welchen XCO-Rennen willst du denn die Minuten bergab wieder herausfahren, die du bergauf mit Sicherheit allein durch das Mehrgewicht verlierst? Die meisten Fahrer sollten erst einmal ihr Fahrwerk richtig abstimmen, bevor sie nach mehr Federweg krähen. Wenn man nämlich nach den Rennen mal auf den maximal genutzten Federweg schielt, bekommt das eine Mehrheit nicht hin. Zugegeben fehlen bei den aktuellen Fahrwerkskomponenten auch etwas die Möglichkeiten, um perfekt abstimmen zu können.



Minuten bergauf wegen 150gr. Mehrgewicht Ich glaube da wirken sich meine täglichen Körpergewichtsschwankungen von bis zu 1,5kg. mehr aus!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## iRider (4. September 2019)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Minuten bergauf wegen 150gr. Mehrgewicht Ich glaube da wirken sich meine täglichen Körpergewichtsschwankungen von bis zu 1,5kg. mehr aus!
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



2,5 Sekunden auf einem 1 Meilen langen 7% Anstieg mit einem 500 g leichteren Bike.








						No, a Lighter Bike Won't Make You (Much) Faster
					

Some top-tier bikes tip the scales at just over ten pounds—with a $15,000 price tag. But we have good news: You can save your money, and still go fast.




					www.outsideonline.com
				




Also ja, nix was man auf einer Abfahrt nicht wieder holen könnte.


----------



## iRider (4. September 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Bei welchen XCO-Rennen willst du denn die Minuten bergab wieder herausfahren, die du bergauf mit Sicherheit allein durch das Mehrgewicht verlierst?



Wenn es nach der Logik ginge frage ich mich echt wieso soviele Leute 29" Bikes mit den deutlich schwereren Laufrädern fahren. Emily Batty hat bei den Weltmeisterschaften in Kanada ein 27,5-er Hardtail gefahren, angeblich wegen der Anstiege. Gewonnen hat sie trotzdem nicht.



rd_nly schrieb:


> Die meisten Fahrer sollten erst einmal ihr Fahrwerk richtig abstimmen, bevor sie nach mehr Federweg krähen. Wenn man nämlich nach den Rennen mal auf den maximal genutzten Federweg schielt, bekommt das eine Mehrheit nicht hin. Zugegeben fehlen bei den aktuellen Fahrwerkskomponenten auch etwas die Möglichkeiten, um perfekt abstimmen zu können.



Kommt halt drauf an was das Ziel der Abstimmung ist. Evtl. sind es Leute wie der OP die ihr "normales" Bike für das Rennen extra straffer abstimmen um an den Anstiegen mit Hardtails mithalten zu können?


----------



## iRider (4. September 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Mal Butter bei die Fische, ein Hardtail mit gleicher Ausstattung wiegt heute rund 1,5kg weniger als ein Fully.



Wenn man das Top Stevens HT und das Jura SL vergleicht liegen zwischen denen laut Hersteller nur 800 g, wobei das Fully auch noch eine Dropper hat, also realistisch 500-600 g. K.A. ob der OP das Topmodell hat, wenn nicht wird der Unterschied im Gewicht noch niedriger ausfallen. 
Die Frage ist ja auch nicht nur wieviel Zeit man in der Abfahrt aufholen kann sondern auch wieviel frischer man im nächsten Anstieg ist da man weniger Erschütterungen abbekommt.

Weiss nicht wie weit ich Kreuzotter traue da Asphalt und 1,75" Zoll Reifen angenommen werden.


----------



## Janks (5. September 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Mal Butter bei die Fische, ein Hardtail mit gleicher Ausstattung wiegt heute rund 1,5kg weniger als ein Fully. Was das bei welchem Körpergewicht bringt, kann man sehr schön bei kreuzotter ausrechnen und dabei wird nicht einmal das ständige Beschleunigen berücksichtigt. 2,5s auf einem 1,5km langen Anstieg sind jedenfalls fernab jeder Realität.





iRider schrieb:


> Wenn man das Top Stevens HT und das Jura SL vergleicht liegen zwischen denen laut Hersteller nur 800 g, wobei das Fully auch noch eine Dropper hat, also realistisch 500-600 g. K.A. ob der OP das Topmodell hat, wenn nicht wird der Unterschied im Gewicht noch niedriger ausfallen.
> Die Frage ist ja auch nicht nur wieviel Zeit man in der Abfahrt aufholen kann sondern auch wieviel frischer man im nächsten Anstieg ist da man weniger Erschütterungen abbekommt.
> 
> Weiss nicht wie weit ich Kreuzotter traue da Asphalt und 1,75" Zoll Reifen angenommen werden.



Interessant was ihr da schreibt. Hab das nun mal genauer betrachtet.

Ich hab meine Daten vom letzten Rennen mal durch Kreuzotter gejagt. Es gab 3 Anstiege:

1.4km, ca. 7% Steigung, 240 Watt Durchschnittsleistung
230m, ca. 5% Steigung, 240 Watt Durchschnittsleistung
340m, ca. 2% Steigung, 255 Watt Durchschnittsleistung

Mein HT hat 9.8kg. Schätze das Jura SL wäre mit XTR Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern und leichteren Griffen, so wie ich es fahren würde bei ca. 11.1kg. Differenz 1.3kg zum HT.

Gem. Kreuzotter würde ich auf den Anstiegen mit dem schwereren Bike pro Runde ca. 5.7 Sek. verlieren. Und da wird das nachgeben des Hinterbaus etc. ja noch nicht berücksichtigt. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wo ich auf dem Kurs in der Abfahrt diese knapp 6 Sek. wieder einfahren sollte. Es gab 1 Wiesenpassage mit tiefen löchern. Könnte sein da da das Fully schneller ist, weil es nicht so schlägt. Aber schätze da max. so 1-2 Sek. ein.

Also im Prinzip spricht alles fürs HT  Aber ich will doch ein Fully ;-) Und geklärt ist immer noch nicht ob die 120mm Federweg mich ggü. einem mit 100mm Federweg langsamer machen würden


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. September 2019)

Die reine Gewichtsrechnung ist halt auch recht theoretisch gedacht.
Du hast mit dem Fully in wirklich steilen Anstiegen ja auch noch einen Traktionsvorteil. Zudem ermüdet man auf dem bequemeren Fully zumeist nicht ganz so schnell. Die breiteren Reifen mögen zwar schwerer sein, rollen aber im Gelände mit geringerem Luftdruck zumeist leichter.

Es gibt sicher spezifische Strecken, auf denen ein Hardtail mehr Sinn macht. Aber zum einem scheint mir der Vorteil nicht sonderlich groß zu sein, als daß ich auf das in meinen Augen deutlich spaßiger zu fahrendes Fully mit mehr Federweg und Dropperpost verzichten möchte. Bin selbst bisher nur den Marathon in Bad Harzburg ein paar Mal mitgefahren, da braucht es sicher kein Fully. Aber bergauf im ersten steilen Anstieg auf nasser Strecke war der Traktionsvorteil hier und da schon ein kleines Pfund, denn der hat auch mal darüber entschieden ob man absteigen muss oder weiterfahren kann.


----------



## Janks (5. September 2019)

Ich denke auch das man das Gewicht in diesem Fall etwas vernachlässigen sollte. Ob ich nun ein Scott Spark o.ä. mit schlussendlich um die 10.8kg (Dropper, Pedale...) oder das Stevens Jura SL mit fahrfertigen 11.1kg fahre macht wohl nicht den Unterschied.
Ausschlaggebend ist da wohl nur noch der Federweg. Das könnte den unterschied machen und da tu ich mich halt schwer, die 120mm einzuordnen. Ob das Vor- oder Nachteile bringen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. September 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das man das Gewicht in diesem Fall etwas vernachlässigen sollte. Ob ich nun ein Scott Spark o.ä. mit schlussendlich um die 10.8kg (Dropper, Pedale...) oder das Stevens Jura SL mit fahrfertigen 11.1kg fahre macht wohl nicht den Unterschied.
> Ausschlaggebend ist da wohl nur noch der Federweg. Das könnte den unterschied machen und da tu ich mich halt schwer, die 120mm einzuordnen. Ob das Vor- oder Nachteile bringen könnte.


Die 120mm werden Dir auf den meisten Strecken in Deutschland kaum Vorteile bringen, aber sofern die Federwege gut blockbar, und das sollten sie bei aktuellen Race-Fullys sein, auch kaum Nachteile. Dafür hast du mehr Reserven auf anspruchsvollen Strecken. Und mehr Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. September 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Die reine Gewichtsrechnung ist halt auch recht theoretisch gedacht.
> Du hast mit dem Fully in wirklich steilen Anstiegen ja auch noch einen Traktionsvorteil. Zudem ermüdet man auf dem bequemeren Fully zumeist nicht ganz so schnell. Die breiteren Reifen mögen zwar schwerer sein, rollen aber im Gelände mit geringerem Luftdruck zumeist leichter.
> 
> Es gibt sicher spezifische Strecken, auf denen ein Hardtail mehr Sinn macht. Aber zum einem scheint mir der Vorteil nicht sonderlich groß zu sein, als daß ich auf das in meinen Augen deutlich spaßiger zu fahrendes Fully mit mehr Federweg und Dropperpost verzichten möchte. Bin selbst bisher nur den Marathon in Bad Harzburg ein paar Mal mitgefahren, da braucht es sicher kein Fully. Aber bergauf im ersten steilen Anstieg auf nasser Strecke war der Traktionsvorteil hier und da schon ein kleines Pfund, denn der hat auch mal darüber entschieden ob man absteigen muss oder weiterfahren kann.



Beobachte immer wieder, dass mir sowohl technische Anstiege als auch flache ruppige Passagen viel leichter fallen als Konkurrenten auf dem HT. Ich schalte dann in den Trail Mode und pedaliere einfach weiter. Die Konkurrenz hingegen muss meistens aus dem Sattel raus und irgendwie schauen durchzukommen (eventuell auch absteigen) dabei wird sie noch durchgeschüttelt. Nicht sehr angenehm. Besonders wenn der Puls irgendwo in den Sternen steht. (Genau nach solchen Passagen setze ich im Wettkampf dann gerne meine Attacken .)

Ich würde dir empfehlen ein anständiges Racefully (Testbike oder Testival) auszuleihen. Stelle das Fahrwerk einigermaßen ein und teste es ausgiebig. Ich wette dir wird die Entscheidung leicht fallen und du wirst das Hardtail wohl nur noch ungern fahren.

Das A und O dabei  ist es m.E., dass das Bike eine 3-Stufen Dämpfung hat mit Ansteuerung vom Lenker.

Ich habe mir heuer ein Hardtail aufgebaut und gleich wieder verkauft weil es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht. Einen Teil vom gesparten Geld habe ich darin investiert, das Fully weiter zu erleichtern.  Resultat: deutlich <10 kg Raceready. Das ganze in bezahlbar.


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. September 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> ich kenne nicht viele Kurse im Hobbybereich, die merklich anspruchsvoller sind als der in Albstadt.


Ich war noch nie in Albstadt aber zumindest von den Bildern kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Zumindest bei uns in Norditalien ist das nicht so.


----------



## Vicious6circle (8. September 2019)

Also wenn ein Scott Spark der Wunsch des TE ist, und 120mm gefordert werden, warum dann nicht ein Spark in der Version mit 120mm FW wählen? Twinlock reduziert den FW nochmal. Die Teile mit 29" sollten doch wohl gut XC tauglich sein


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (9. September 2019)

Kannst das Spark 900 Premium nehmen und entlacken, die 120mm SC mit einem ND Tuned Carbon Steuerrohr, einen AER Steuersatz, dazu den DT Lockout...
Dann bist du bei 3500g alles inklusive. Dazu ein Pi Rope Laufradsatz um die 1100g, XX1, und eine leichte 380g versenkbare Sattelstütze.
Würde schätzen je nach Reifen, um die 10kg bei top Tauglichkeit Berg hoch und runter. 

Preislich... ohne Kommentar


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. September 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Kannst das Spark 900 Premium nehmen und entlacken, die 120mm SC mit einem ND Tuned Carbon Steuerrohr, einen AER Steuersatz, dazu den DT Lockout...
> Dann bist du bei 3500g alles inklusive. Dazu ein Pi Rope Laufradsatz um die 1100g, XX1, und eine leichte 380g versenkbare Sattelstütze.
> Würde schätzen je nach Reifen, um die 10kg bei top Tauglichkeit Berg hoch und runter.
> 
> Preislich... ohne Kommentar


Was soll der AER Steuersatz bringen? Beim Spark werden ja nur die Lager in den Rahmen eingelegt und fertig? 

Mein Spark liegt bei 9,7 fahrfertig bei deutlich <5000€ .


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (9. September 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Was soll der AER Steuersatz bringen? Beim Spark werden ja nur die Lager in den Rahmen eingelegt und fertig?
> 
> Mein Spark liegt bei 9,7 fahrfertig bei deutlich <5000€ .


War nur als Idee gedacht, für mich DER Steuersatz für: leicht und Problemlos .
Bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, meine Idee war deutlich umschrieben  .
Was natürlich fehlte, war die Piccolo als Bremse  

Glaub ich dir, dass dein Spark in weniger unvernünftigen Preisdimensionen sehr gut funktioniert. 

Grüäss


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. September 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> War nur als Idee gedacht, für mich DER Steuersatz für: leicht und Problemlos .
> Bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, meine Idee war deutlich umschrieben  .


Das war nicht auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Hatte nur einen kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer noch einen Gewichtsspaartipp zu bekommen, den ich noch nicht kannte.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (9. September 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Das war nicht auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Hatte nur einen kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer noch einen Gewichtsspaartipp zu bekommen, den ich noch nicht kannte.


Hehe! Hast du ein Foto oder Link deines Bikes? Teileliste? Könnte mal drüber schauen 
ok... wenn ich deine Fotos anschaue, dann fährst du in anderen Dimensionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. September 2019)

In welchem "Team" fährst du denn dass sie dir auf der einen Seite "vorschreiben" was du fahren darfst, auf der anderen Seite Du aber das Rädchen kaufen musst?

Und dann hier nachfragen was am besten geeignet ist...

Wer seine Marke vorgeschrieben bekommt ist normal so weit vorne unterwegs dass er keinen Rat von aussen benötigt.

Hat dir das Team keine Vorgaben oder Vorschläge gemacht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2019)

Naja, ich greife ihm jetzt mal vor, dann muss er keine Infos geben, die er nicht geben darf 

Oft ist es so, das es ein Shop Team ist und dann bekommt man xx % Rabat auf was der Shop hat. Klar wird er nicht erschossen, wenn er was anders nimmt. Aber dann bezahlt er halt 100% und warum sollte der Shop Besitzer ihm dann den Rabat auf andere Produkte und Trikots geben, wenn er schon keine Werbung fuer seine Produkte macht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. September 2019)

Gibt noch die Variante dass dem Händler z.B. 4.000€ gezahlt werden und der „Teamfahrer“ bekommt im Gegenzug das Bike sowie einen Satz Trikot umsonst. Dafür darf er dann für das Team fahren.


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. September 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Hehe! Hast du ein Foto oder Link deines Bikes? Teileliste? Könnte mal drüber schauen
> ok... wenn ich deine Fotos anschaue, dann fährst du in anderen Dimensionen


Hallo,

derzeit sieht es so aus:

















*Geplant ist noch: *
-Lack ab übern Winter
-Tausch China Carbon Felgen von 27mm innen auf 30mm innen.
-Tausch auf Sworks Renegade Reifen 2.3 (Nur wenn sie mich halten, was ich bezweifle)
-Leichteres Pannenschutzinsert hinten
-Tuning von GX Schalthebel und  GX Schaltwerk (DIY carbon Teile)
-Crankbrothers Pedale (Nur wenn ich mit der Funktion zufrieden bin.)
-Sattel schälen und nur mit einer Lederschicht beziehen.
-Garmin Halter direkt auf Lenker-Vorbau Kombi ankleben.
-Federweg erweiterung der Gabel auf 120mm (wenn Geometrie dann noch ok.)
-Powermeter kommt noch dazu
-Kcnc griffe

-eventuell: Entfernen der Gabelkralle sowie Ahead-Cap und Ersatz gegen leichten blindstopfen.

Mehr geht, m.E. nichtmehr ohne an Rennrtauglichkeit (nach meiner Definition) zu verlieren.
Der fundamentale Fehler war es das Modell mit HMF, anstatt HMX Rahmen zu kaufen. 

Trotzdem ist es ein geniales Bike. 

P.s. nein es kommt mir keine Fox Gabel ans Bike.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (19. September 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> derzeit sieht es so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 911557
> Anhang anzeigen 911558
> Anhang anzeigen 911559
> Anhang anzeigen 911561


Kann die Bilder nicht öffnen 

geh jetzt von einem Spark RC aus 
Was wiegen deine Felgen? ob das einen spührbaren Unterschied macht von 27 zu 30ig... ehrlich, ich bezweifle das...
Gabelkralle von Tune oder Extralite, Schraube von Absolut Black sind alles zusammen 10g. 
Wenn du eine SID Worldcup fährst, warum unten am Carbonschaft die Alu-Hülse wegmachen und auf 110mm FW gehen? Dann bleibt die Geo identisch...

Das wird schon


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. September 2019)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (19. September 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Kann die Bilder nicht öffnen
> 
> geh jetzt von einem Spark RC aus
> Was wiegen deine Felgen? ob das einen spührbaren Unterschied macht von 27 zu 30ig... ehrlich, ich bezweifle das...
> ...


So, jetzt müsste das mit den Bildern klappen.

Also der Unterschied von 25mm auf 27mm ist für mich groß. Da ich noch breitere Reifen fahren möchte (~2.3) sehe ich die 30mm innen als Notwendigkeit.

Meine jetzige Gabelkralle etc. wiegt auch in etwa das.

Ich fahre keine WC Gabel. Daher ist das leider nicht möglich. Aber mal schauen ob mich mich so wohlfühle. Eine steilere Lenker-Vorbau Kombi finde ich leider nicht.  Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe reicht es aus bei der Gabel den Airshaft zu wechseln.

Grüße, Max


----------



## spider1750 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, habe ich gerade auf Youtube gefunden. Nino Schurter fährt wohl auch an seinen Spark 120mm Federweg, da die Strecken immer anspruchsvoller werden und 100mm zu wenig sind.


----------



## Mr. Speed (25. Oktober 2019)

Was mich wunden würde ist, ob Nino nur vorne mit 120 unterwegs ist oder auch hinten?

Zudem: Unterscheidet sich das Spark mit 120 vs 100mm am Hinterbau nur an der Wippe?


----------



## zedi (25. Oktober 2019)

Nino hat die Möglichkeit bei seinem Spark RC auch hinten 120 mm zu fahren.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (28. Oktober 2019)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Müsing Petrol 2C als Racefully?

Wahlweise mit 110 oder 120mm hinten (je nach Dämpferhub) und vorne mit 120mm. Ist wohl auch der Rahmen-Zwilling zum Arc8 Essential.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Oktober 2019)

Janks schrieb:


> Interessant was ihr da schreibt. Hab das nun mal genauer betrachtet.
> 
> Ich hab meine Daten vom letzten Rennen mal durch Kreuzotter gejagt. Es gab 3 Anstiege:
> 
> ...


Dein Ausgangspunkt ist doch, dass du ein Rad möchtest, das dir auch in der Freizeit (also bei 95% der Zeit am Rad) mehr Freude macht. Und bei einem Rennen willst du dich zumindest nicht stark schlechter stellen.
Da sind ein paar Sekunden bei einem Rennen doch eher unwichtig? (falls du überhaupt langsamer wärst, da bin ich nicht so sicher!)

@gili89 hat unlängst einen sehr interessanten Vergleich gemacht: der selbe Anstieg einmal mit dem 8,9kg-Hardtail, und dann nochmal mit dem *4,6kg* (!) schweren Giant Trance 29. (130mm/115mm) Per Wattmesskurbel abstimmt die gleiche Leistung getreten.
Grad mal 3,6% langsamer, rein bergauf.
Und das war aber noch auf Asphalt. Auf unebenem Untergrund würde das Fully einen Vorteil bringen.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gia...ile-auf-steroiden.895698/page-3#post-16181590
Ein zu einem Race-HT vergleichbares Racefully steht aber eher bei nur 1kg Mehrgewicht, wie du schon selber geschreiben hast.



Janks schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja nicht, welche Bikes es mit 120mm gibt. Sondern ob ein 120mm Bike im CC-Rennbereich (Hobby) konkurrenzfähig ist oder ob man da von Seite Material schon benachteiligt ist bzw. was die Nachteile dann auch wären.


Wenn's 1:1 vergleichbar ist, bspw. Norco Revolver 100mm und Revolver 120mm, gleiche Reifen, gleiche Ausstattung, wird man bergauf mit dem 120er nicht langsamer sein. (und außerhalb des Rennens mit gröberen Reifen mehr Spaß haben)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Oktober 2019)

Habe ein Race-HT mit 100mm und ein Fully mit 120mm/120mm. Bin damit dieses Jahr einen Marathon und ein XC Rennen gefahren. Der Komfortgewinn ist größer als der Gewichtsunterschied. Man spart auf schnellen Passagen sehr viel Kraft und Zeit.


----------



## zett78 (30. Oktober 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Dein Ausgangspunkt ist doch, dass du ein Rad möchtest, das dir auch in der Freizeit (also bei 95% der Zeit am Rad) mehr Freude macht. Und bei einem Rennen willst du dich zumindest nicht stark schlechter stellen.
> Da sind ein paar Sekunden bei einem Rennen doch eher unwichtig? (falls du überhaupt langsamer wärst, da bin ich nicht so sicher!)
> 
> @gili89 hat unlängst einen sehr interessanten Vergleich gemacht: der selbe Anstieg einmal mit dem 8,9kg-Hardtail, und dann nochmal mit dem *4,6kg* (!) *schweren *Giant Trance 29. (130mm/115mm) Per Wattmesskurbel abstimmt die gleiche Leistung getreten.
> ...



Ein 4,6kg leichtes Giant Trance 29 möchte ich sehen!!


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. November 2019)

Ich finde die Diskussion spannend, aber mich würde ja wirklich mal interessieren ob und wo hier wer überhaupt Strecken/Rennen fahren, die an einem XC Bike 120mm benötigen. Dass die WC Strecken heftiger werden - gekauft. Aber wo findet man denn im Alltag in D, AT, CH und I so Strecken?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. November 2019)

Das ist eigentlich nicht das Thema des TE. Er sucht ja ein Rad mit kaum Nachteilen im Rennen, aber mehr Spaß in der Freizeit. 

Aber dennoch Rennen, wo man mit 120mm mehr Spaß hat: Kitzalpbike. 
Transvesubienne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (1. November 2019)

Hängt halt davon ab, wo man wohnt ... komme aus Tief im Westen, da ist Belgien mit seinen artgerechten MTB-Marathons vom Trailaspekt deutlich spannender als bspw das Sauerland, wo ich mit meinem kleinen Anspruch auch mal gut nur mit dem Starrbike mitfahren kann


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. November 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich nicht das Thema des TE. Er sucht ja ein Rad mit kaum Nachteilen im Rennen, aber mehr Spaß in der Freizeit.
> 
> Aber dennoch Rennen, wo man mit 120mm mehr Spaß hat: Kitzalpbike.
> Transvesubienne.



naja, ich finde es schon wichtig zu wissen für eine Empfehlung, in welchem Geläuf man unterwegs ist und ob man das Bike überhaupt ausfahren kann.

Aber um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen: Ein 29er 100mm Fully wie ein Scott Spark RC an seine Grenzen zu bringen, dazu gehört schon echt viel. Und generell kann man die Bandbreite eines soliden Fahrwerks ja durch Tuning auch sehr stark beeinflussen: andere Laufräder, breitere Reifen, angepasste Dämpferabstimmung.

Wenn es um ein leichtes, schnelles Bike für Rennen geht mit dem man auch lockerer Fahren kann, würde ich mir die Fahrwerke/Kinematik mal genau anschauen und überlegen was ich in der rennfreien Zeit will. Mein altes Trek TopFuel hat sich z.B. nach deutlich mehr als 100mm angefühlt. Zwischen dem Spark RC, dem normalen Spark oder einem Epic und einem Chamber liegen auch Welten, obwohl alle sehr nah beieinander sind. Durch Abstimmung bekommt man aber alle Bikes in die jeweils anderen Richtung und dann braucht man auch im Zweifel keine 120mm


----------



## Mr. Speed (2. November 2019)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion spannend, aber mich würde ja wirklich mal interessieren ob und wo hier wer überhaupt Strecken/Rennen fahren, die an einem XC Bike 120mm benötigen. Dass die WC Strecken heftiger werden - gekauft. Aber wo findet man denn im Alltag in D, AT, CH und I so Strecken?


Ich lade dich hiermit herzlich dazu ein zu mir nach Südtirol zu kommen und mit mir biken zu gehen


----------



## Wüstenhund (2. November 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich lade dich hiermit herzlich dazu ein zu mir nach Südtirol zu kommen und mit mir biken zu gehen


Klar, wenn Du die Teilnahme am Dolomiti zahlst mach ich das gern  

Nein, Schmerz beiseite. Klar gibt‘s im Alpenraum grobes Geläuf und da würde ich auch mehr Federweg fahren. Aber gibt es dann da auch XC Kurse/Strecken/Veranstaltungen, die an die heftigen WC Kurse rankommen oder wären das dann nicht ohnehin andere Rennklassen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich lade dich hiermit herzlich dazu ein zu mir nach Südtirol zu kommen und mit mir biken zu gehen



Das muesste man fast annehmen  Aber ich bin schon oefters unten gewesen (sehr tolle Gegend). Ich hatte auch die 3x beim Sella mit meinem oldschool Scalpel keine Probleme


----------



## Wüstenhund (3. November 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das muesste man fast annehmen  Aber ich bin schon oefters unten gewesen (sehr tolle Gegend). Ich hatte auch die 3x beim Sella mit meinem oldschool Scalpel keine Probleme



ja, die Gegend ist mega! Den Dolomiti bin ich auch schon mit Hardtail gefahren. Das geht auch, auch wenn Fully natürlich schneller/bequemer ist.


----------



## boxy (3. November 2019)

Es soll auch eine deutsche Spitzenfahrerin geben, die labelt Ihr Bike entsprechend um damit es zum Sponsor konform ist


----------



## stummerwinter (3. November 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Wenn ein MTB 1,5kg mehr wiegt, dann nimmt die Systemmasse (je nach Fahrergewicht) zwischen 2% bis 3% zu. das heißt, man ist auch bergauf 2% - 3% langsamer. Bei einem 90' XC-Rennen fährt man etwa 2/3 der Zeit bergauf. 2%- 3% von 60' sind etwa 2', die muss man bergab erst einmal wieder einfahren.



Die Annahme stimmt nur, wenn rein von potentieller Energie ausgegangen wird...

Ich kann mich noch schön an die Diskussion vor ~ 25 Jahren erinnern, als eine Manitou (I oder II) quasi unmöglich zu fahren war, weil so viel Energie vergeudet wird...damals noch mit 1,7er Reifen mit 4,5 bar unterwegs...

Würde mal ein 120er fahren...ziel sollte es sein, die ungefederte Masse zu reduzieren, sprich Fully mit breiten Reifen, sobald es kein glatter Belag mehr ist...

Tante Edit: siehe Messung von *FloImSchnee*


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. November 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das muesste man fast annehmen  Aber ich bin schon oefters unten gewesen (sehr tolle Gegend). Ich hatte auch die 3x beim Sella mit meinem oldschool Scalpel keine Probleme


Du kannst gerne drauf zurückkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (23. November 2019)

Ich fahre mein 120'er Racefully schon auf mehreren XC Wettkämpfen und Marathons. Habe aber auch ein 100'er HT hier stehen. Kann eigentlich nichts schlechtes zum Fully berichten. Der Komfort ist sehr gut, entsprechend eingestellt bügelt man da einfach über unebenes Gelände drüber. Mit dem HT muss man etwas mehr arbeiten und bekommt die Unebenheiten trotz Tubeless und gut dämpfenden Reifen spürbar stärker mit.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (24. November 2019)

Hab mir auch länger Gedanken zum Thema 120mm Gabel am CC Fully gemacht. Da ich zusätzlich ein Santa Hightower als Tourenfully fahre, kenne ich die Vorzüge der FOX 34 und schätze diese. 

Meine Überlegung war, was ist das wenig leistungfähige Glied am Bike? (mich ausgenommen...  )
Wenn ich eine FOX 34 SC verbaue, hinkt der Reifen hinter her. Dann muss ich diese hochfahren auf z.b. 2.3er X-King/Mountenking im Bereich von 750g. Dann ist aber der 100mm Hinterbau nicht mehr passend und die Felge sollte 30mm weit sein. Anschliessend kommt die versenkbare Sattelstütze und und und...

Meine Entscheidung war, bei 100mm zu bleiben aber die 32er FOX zu tauschen, da für mich zu wenig steif. Ich möchte weiterhin reifen fahren, wie der Raceking, Wolfpack speed oder ähnlichem. Ev. gibt es eine 100mm versenkbare Sattelstütze, aber bestimmt nicht mehr. Den Rest deckt mein Santa ab.

Wird eine Lefty Ocho im Scott Spark. Bin echt gespannt, wie sich das fahren wird .


----------



## kellyman (3. Dezember 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Hab mir auch länger Gedanken zum Thema 120mm Gabel am CC Fully gemacht. Da ich zusätzlich ein Santa Hightower als Tourenfully fahre, kenne ich die Vorzüge der FOX 34 und schätze diese.
> 
> Meine Überlegung war, was ist das wenig leistungfähige Glied am Bike? (mich ausgenommen...  )
> Wenn ich eine FOX 34 SC verbaue, hinkt der Reifen hinter her. Dann muss ich diese hochfahren auf z.b. 2.3er X-King/Mountenking im Bereich von 750g. Dann ist aber der 100mm Hinterbau nicht mehr passend und die Felge sollte 30mm weit sein. Anschliessend kommt die versenkbare Sattelstütze und und und...
> ...



Das würde mich brennend intreressieren, welche Erfahrungen Du hier machst. Ich grübel schon wieder mal Wochen darüber welchen Federweg mein nächstes Fully haben soll. Spekuliere auch auf ein Oiz Trail , Scott Spark oder RC, oder doch beim Scalpel bleiben.
Vom Hardtail möchte ich mich verabschieden, da mir das auf Marathons/ langen Strecken einfach zu unkonfortabel ist und auch jedesmal seine Fahrweise wieder ändern muss, was mich am meisten nervt.

Aber passt die Ocho mit ihrem speziellen Offset in ein normales Bike ?


----------



## chilla13 (3. Dezember 2019)

kellyman schrieb:


> Das würde mich brennend intreressieren, welche Erfahrungen Du hier machst. Ich grübel schon wieder mal Wochen darüber welchen Federweg mein nächstes Fully haben soll. Spekuliere auch auf ein Oiz Trail , Scott Spark oder RC, oder doch beim Scalpel bleiben.
> Vom Hardtail möchte ich mich verabschieden, da mir das auf Marathons/ langen Strecken einfach zu unkonfortabel ist und auch jedesmal seine Fahrweise wieder ändern muss, was mich am meisten nervt.
> 
> Aber passt die Ocho mit ihrem speziellen Offset in ein normales Bike ?


Ich hab auch überlegt, ob mein M4SL mit 120 er 34er SC, oder 100er 32 SC aufgebaut werden soll. Bin beide gefahren: 34SC hat mir viel besser gefallen. Auch deutlich besser als die Ocho (ich bin kein großer Fan der neuen Lefty).
Die 55mm Offset Ocho lässt sich problemlos an jedem Rahmen fahren. Ich spüre bei unterschiedlichen Offsetwerten kaum einen Unterschied. Bei meinem Pivot ist der LW mit 67,5 Grad für ein XC Bike flach; gepaart mit dem 44er Offset der 34 harmonierte das nicht mit einem 80er -25Grad Vorbau, aber das konnte ich einfach mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kontern.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Dezember 2019)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine FOX 34 SC verbaue, hinkt der Reifen hinter her. Dann muss ich diese hochfahren auf z.b. 2.3er X-King/Mountenking im Bereich von 750g. Dann ist aber der 100mm Hinterbau nicht mehr passend und die Felge sollte 30mm weit sein. Anschliessend kommt die versenkbare Sattelstütze und und und...


Das sehe ich schon anders.

Ich bin von einem 100mm/80mm Salsa Spearfish auf ein 130mm/120mm Ibis Ripley umgestiegen, fahre auch das Ripley (im Rennen -- in der "Freizeit" gönne ich mir schon zumindest vorne was Griffigeres) mit Rennreifen und bin damit auf Trails definitiv schneller bergab als mit dem Spearfish.
25mm-Felgen.
Eine Variostütze hatte ich aber auch schon beim Spearfish -- macht einfach mehr Spaß bergab!  (und falls wer glaubt, dass er wegen der Variostütze bergauf langsamer ist, sag ich, der hat einen Knall.  )

Ansonsten ist die Ocho aber auf jeden Fall eine großartige Gabel!


----------



## kellyman (4. Dezember 2019)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch überlegt, ob mein M4SL mit 120 er 34er SC, oder 100er 32 SC aufgebaut werden soll. Bin beide gefahren: 34SC hat mir viel besser gefallen. Auch deutlich besser als die Ocho (ich bin kein großer Fan der neuen Lefty).
> Die 55mm Offset Ocho lässt sich problemlos an jedem Rahmen fahren. Ich spüre bei unterschiedlichen Offsetwerten kaum einen Unterschied. Bei meinem Pivot ist der LW mit 67,5 Grad für ein XC Bike flach; gepaart mit dem 44er Offset der 34 harmonierte das nicht mit einem 80er -25Grad Vorbau, aber das konnte ich einfach mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kontern.



Also die Ocho finde ich schon sehr gut, fahre sie aktuell am FSI. Da ich aber ein schwerer (90kg) und großer Fahrer bin , komme ich wohl an einer 34er Fox nicht vorbei wenn ich ungefähr die gleiche Steifigkeit haben will wie jetzt. Die Kumpels sagen das die RockShox Sid auch sehr Steifsein soll. Aber jetzt driften wir hier vom Thema ab...Finde diese Downcountry Bikes mit 120mm vorne schon ganz spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Dezember 2019)

Wird das Thema "Gabelsteifigkeit" nicht eh überbewertet?


----------



## chilla13 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wird das Thema "Gabelsteifigkeit" nicht eh überbewertet?


Nein.


----------



## chilla13 (4. Dezember 2019)

kellyman schrieb:


> Also die Ocho finde ich schon sehr gut, fahre sie aktuell am FSI. Da ich aber ein schwerer (90kg) und großer Fahrer bin , komme ich wohl an einer 34er Fox nicht vorbei wenn ich ungefähr die gleiche Steifigkeit haben will wie jetzt. Die Kumpels sagen das die RockShox Sid auch sehr Steifsein soll. Aber jetzt driften wir hier vom Thema ab...Finde diese Downcountry Bikes mit 120mm vorne schon ganz spannend.



Ich hab die Ocho ja auch am FSI. Du könntest dich ja mal auf mein Mach4 setzen, wird aber wohl nur mäßig viel bringen, da Größe M und für meine brutalen 65kg optimiert.


----------



## kellyman (4. Dezember 2019)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Ocho ja auch am FSI. Du könntest dich ja mal auf mein Mach4 setzen, wird aber wohl nur mäßig viel bringen, da Größe M und für meine brutalen 65kg optimiert.



Hey , Danke für das Angebot ! Aber M ist dann wirklich zu klein, wobei ich das Mach4 schon schick finde. Auf dem Mondraker F Podium habe ich in L auch schon gesessen. Das gibts auch mit ner 34er Fox und 120mm vorne.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Dezember 2019)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Nein.


Abba wohl..


----------



## chilla13 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Abba wohl..


Muss man schlicht im Kontext bewerten. In Kombi mit BikeAhead Biturbos und Conti Reifen mit RS Karkasse (die man mit recht hohem Druck fahren muss, weil sie sonst schnell einknicken), würde ich nicht unbedingt eine super steife Gabel haben wollen. 28l Crests mit 32er SC können wiederum schon super schwammig sein. Steifigkeit kann man aber gut im System bewerten.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Dezember 2019)

Hat sich bei Dir denn eine Gabel dermaßen weich angefühlt, daß Du das Gefühl gehabt hast daß sie Dich einbremst?

Ich selber (84kg) bin bis vor wenigen Jahren mit einer alten Manitou Skareb TPC 100 Platinum mit deren spindeldünnen 28er Standrohren durch die Alpen gesaust und fühlte mich davon überhaupt nicht eingebremst, und diese Race-Gabel ist sicherlich vieles, aber nicht sonderlich steif. Deren Dämpfung war hier und da mit meinem Körpergewicht überfordert, aber mit deren (Un-)Steifheit hatte ich nie ein Problem. Und ich gehe davon aus daß alle moderneren Gabeln mit fetteren Standrohren steifer sind als meine alte Skareb.

Du hast ja selber bereits angesprochen daß es auch eine Frage des gesamten Systems sein kann. Es werden gerne zu steife Laufräder und zu steife Lenker kritisiert, Du erwähnst da ja auch noch Reifen mit hohen Drücken, die den unagenehmen Effekt von zu steifen Elementen verstärken. Warum muss dann also die Gabel unbedingt supersteif sein? Solange sie nicht unangenehm rumwabbelt kann es ja auch positive Effekte haben.


----------



## chilla13 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Hat sich bei Dir denn eine Gabel dermaßen weich angefühlt, daß Du das Gefühl gehabt hast daß sie Dich einbremst?
> 
> Ich selber (84kg) bin bis vor wenigen Jahren mit einer alten Manitou Skareb TPC 100 Platinum mit deren spindeldünnen 28er Standrohren durch die Alpen gesaust und fühlte mich davon überhaupt nicht eingebremst, und diese Race-Gabel ist sicherlich vieles, aber nicht sonderlich steif. Deren Dämpfung war hier und da mit meinem Körpergewicht überfordert, aber mit deren (Un-)Steifheit hatte ich nie ein Problem. Und ich gehe davon aus daß alle moderneren Gabeln mit fetteren Standrohren steifer sind als meine alte Skareb.
> 
> Du hast ja selber bereits angesprochen daß es auch eine Frage des gesamten Systems sein kann. Es werden gerne zu steife Laufräder und zu steife Lenker kritisiert, Du erwähnst da ja auch noch Reifen mit hohen Drücken, die den unagenehmen Effekt von zu steifen Elementen verstärken. Warum muss dann also die Gabel unbedingt supersteif sein? Solange sie nicht unangenehm rumwabbelt kann es ja auch positive Effekte haben.


Ja. Ich wollte auch nichts anderes sagen als: Steifigkeit muss bewertet werden. Was gut, was schlecht ist, hängt von allen Komponenten und dem Ziel ab. Mir war die 32er SC, die ich mal in einem Exceed gefahren bin zu weich. Alten Fox40s wurde häufig vorgeworfen, sie seien zu steif. Ich bin mit der 34er SC im XC Bike glücklich, einem anderen mag sie keinen Mehrwert bringen.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wird das Thema "Gabelsteifigkeit" nicht eh überbewertet?


Jein. Zt wird das Thema überbewertet, ja. Ich fahre 32 mm und 35 mm Gabeln. Anfangs habe ich mich von dem Hype um die neuen 34/35 mm Gabeln mitziehen lassen und mir 2015 eine Pike geordert...und natürlich ausgiebigst gefahren. Nach einiger Zeit dämmerte es mir, das die Gabelsteifigkeit nicht nur durch den Standrohrdurchmesser erzeugt wird, sondern andere Faktoren dafür mitverantwortlich sind.
Ich hatte den Vergleich zwichen der Pike my2015 (35mm) und einer Magura Thor 140 (32mm) sowie einer DT Swiss XMM 150 (32mm) ziehen können.
Die Magura Thor fühlt sich für mich eindeutig steifer an. Die DT Swiss XMM ebenso. Das wird im Fall Magura an der Doppelbrücke liegen. Bei der DT Swiss liegt es an der hinteren Brücke, genannt "Torsion Box". Eine RS Revelation 32mm dagegen ist eindeutig "weicher"...ja geradezu nudelig im Vergleich zur 35 mm Pike, eine Fox F 32 ebenso. Was für windige Dinger.
Es gab mal in der Bike einen Federgabeltest, wo zb eine X Fusion Sweep 34mm in den Messwerten deutlich "weicher" wie eine 32mm DT Swiss Gabel war.
Es kommt, wer hätte das gedacht, auf das Gesamtkonzept an. Hier im Forum herrscht ja die irrige Annahme, das eine 34/35 Gabel grundsätzlich steifer wie die liebevoll "Zahnstocher" genannten 32 mm Gabeln sind.
Eine Manitou Circus (32mm) ist zb deutlich robuster, wie eine auf 100 mm getravelte Pike my2015 (35mm). Verschiedene Konzepte.
Ich zb fühle mich durch ein gute "Zahnstochergabel" wie zb DT Swiss nicht wirklich limitiert.


----------



## matsch (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube das Thema schreit nach einem einfachen "Prüfstand" wie er beim Hausbesuch bei Intend zu sehen war. Alles andere sind ja nur Gefühle...
Das wäre mal ein interessanter Artikel hier im Forum. ?

Bin damals auch die dünne Scareb gefahren. Da hat man deutlich gemerkt, dass die Gabel sehr verstehfreudig war. So folgte das Vorderrad doch gern Spurrillen, was ich so noch nicht kannte. 
Ich denke die Verstehsteifigkeit einer Gabel ist kein Nachteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Dezember 2019)

matsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Thema schreit nach einem einfachen "Prüfstand" wie er beim Hausbesuch bei Intend zu sehen war. Alles andere sind ja nur Gefühle...
> Das wäre mal ein interessanter Artikel hier im Forum. ?
> 
> Bin damals auch die dünne Scareb gefahren. Da hat man deutlich gemerkt, dass die Gabel sehr *versteh*freudig war. So folgte das Vorderrad doch gern Spurrillen, was ich so noch nicht kannte.
> Ich denke die *Versteh*steifigkeit einer Gabel ist kein Nachteil.


Verstanden.. ^^


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Dezember 2019)

Kommt vermutlich schon, wie bereits geschrieben, darauf an, welche Steifigkeit gemeint ist. Ich bin vor etwa vier Jahre eine zeitlang eine Rockshox RS1 am Epic gefahren. Die Verdrehsteifigkeit war trotz Spezialnabe derart unterirdisch, dass isch teilweis dort lang fahren musste wo die Gabel lang wollte (also jetzt mehr die Linie im Trail). Hab die RS1 dann gegen eine SID getauscht. Das waren Welten...


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Hat sich bei Dir denn eine Gabel dermaßen weich angefühlt, daß Du das Gefühl gehabt hast daß sie Dich einbremst?


Noch was dazu, auch wenns vielleicht nicht ganz zu dem Thema relavant ist.
Eine weiche Gabel hat einen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Federungsperformance:
Je mehr sich die Gabel verwindet, desto stärker klemmen sich die Standrohre an den Buchsen ab. Die Reibung erhöht sich und die Performance wird deutlich schlechter.


----------

